# Jonty Evans Interview



## Ambers Echo (14 September 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/play/p06jc0tx

Speaking this morning on BBC Radio Gloucester

He sounds great! What an astonishing recovery. Spin on for brief snippets just after a minute and then again from 10 mins 40 and full interview from 1hr 25 and part 2 from 2hr 20 mins.


----------



## milliepops (14 September 2018)

yeah heard it earlier     
so positive and lovely to hear him talking.  He's done so amazingly well.


----------



## ycbm (14 September 2018)

Wow, what brilliant news. He's beaten all the odds!


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 September 2018)

thankyou, that was great to hear him talking after such a long time..


----------



## Double_choc_lab (14 September 2018)

That was so good to hear.


----------



## scats (14 September 2018)

Ahh thats fantastic!


----------



## Rowreach (14 September 2018)

Isn't that a lovely bit of news?


----------



## EventingMum (14 September 2018)

What a man! So good to hear him.


----------



## Honey08 (14 September 2018)

Brilliant.  He just copes with whatever life throws at him.  Must have a four leaf clover hidden somewhere!


----------



## ginatina (19 September 2018)

such lovely heartwarming news


----------



## lannerch (21 September 2018)

Was fantastic to hear , and he sounds so well , sounds like he still has a battle but I would not put anything passed him listening to how much hes achieved already . Look forward to seeing you ride again Jonty.


----------



## popsdosh (24 September 2018)

so pleased for Jonty ,must be difficult for those who had written him off!


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 September 2018)

popsdosh said:



			so pleased for Jonty ,must be difficult for those who had written him off!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it is one of those situations where people are delighted to be wrong!!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (24 September 2018)

heard it over the weekend, what a trooper he is. Delighted he is in such flying form.


----------



## rextherobber (27 September 2018)

Good to hear!


----------

